# Broadway limited?????



## union pacific 844 (Jan 29, 2013)

how good are Broadway Limited Paragon2 #2512 4-8-4 Northern ATSF #3751 Sound/DC/DCC?? im thinking of getting one


----------



## Prospect193 (Nov 30, 2011)

They are very good!!


----------



## union pacific 844 (Jan 29, 2013)

i been trying get one like forever now im thinking of ordering one


----------



## D1566 (Jun 8, 2012)

A lovely model ... must run mine more often!


----------



## ssgt (Jan 8, 2013)

I have 3 broadway limited locomotives.The first one I got(used gg1) has stripped gears and they no longer have parts for it.The second is a prr t-1, (new)it doesn't run,I have yet to send it back for warranty work.the last one I have is a prr l1sa 2-10-0 the sound system is great,It runs good on my test track. it seems a little light,but I won't know how well it pulls until I get it on the club layout on thursday.overall my opinion of bli is hit and miss.I'll know more when I get the warranty work done.I am eyeballing their prr q-2,it is $600 and I don't know if I'm going to get it yet.


----------



## feldon30 (Dec 30, 2012)

For $350+ you'd think they would be rock solid units.


----------



## jjb727 (Apr 13, 2012)

I'm assuming you're going for 3751? I want that one! lol.

Right now, most of my steamers are bachmann.

One 4-8-4 Northern SF #3784
One GS4 (or GS6?) 4-8-4 War Baby
Two 4-4-0's, One UP and the other is PRR
One 0-6-0 UP switcher

And the last one is a tank engine by model power with the SF road name.


----------



## D1566 (Jun 8, 2012)

ssgt said:


> The second is a prr t-1, (new)it doesn't run,I have yet to send it back for warranty work.


Is the T1 completely dead or are there any symptoms? Mine are all superb runners ...


----------



## ssgt (Jan 8, 2013)

The sound works fine,the motor won't run. The dcc guru in our club put it on the programming track and ran diagnostics.Apparently the chip isn't getting a motor feedback signal.I need to send it off to bli.


----------



## D1566 (Jun 8, 2012)

ssgt said:


> The sound works fine,the motor won't run. The dcc guru in our club put it on the programming track and ran diagnostics.Apparently the chip isn't getting a motor feedback signal.I need to send it off to bli.


I had a similar problem with a BLI Hudson, it turned out to be that the loco address should have been 2 digit rather than 4 becuase of the way that CV29 was set, regret that I am away from my layout and notes just now so I can't remember the full details. It might be worth trying a full reset; address back to 3 etc if you have not already done this?


----------



## blackz28 (Jan 6, 2013)

until my bli big boy got akillalated it ran great


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Broadway Limited does get pricey.


----------

